# Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2011)

11.11.2011 Pressemitteilung Jan Korte MdB (DIE LINKE): 

*Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen​* 

Berlin. 
Der Deutsche Bundestag hat am Abend des 10. November die Weichen für ein bundesweites Kormoranmanagement gestellt. Nachdem DIE LINKE im April dieses Jahres einen Antrag vorlegte, in dem ein bundesweites Kormoranmanagement gefordert wird, folgte im Oktober ein Antrag der Koalitionsfraktionen mit demselben Ziel. 

Über beide Anträge wurde am Donnerstagabend abgestimmt. Der Antrag der LINKEN wurde gegen die Stimmen der Fraktion DIE LINKE und einige Stimmen aus der SPD-Fraktion abgelehnt, der weitgehend inhaltsgleiche Antrag der Koalitionsfraktionen wurde mit den Stimmen der CDU/CSU, der FDP, der LINKEN und einigen Stimmen aus der SPD-Fraktion angenommen.  

Jan Korte, Initiator des LINKEN-Antrags, zeigte sich nach der Abstimmung zufrieden: 
"Wenn unser Antrag nur bewirkt hat, dass der Koalition Dampf gemacht wird und die Bundesregierung möglichst bald koordinierte Maßnahmen zur Regulierung der Kormoranpopulation ergreift, hat er sein Ziel erreicht." 
Seine Fraktion haben nach Sachlage entschieden und beiden Anträgen zugestimmt.  

Mit Ausnahme der Grünen-Fraktion herrschte im Bundestag Einigkeit. Jan Kortes Aussage in seiner Rede, der Dank gelte heute allen Naturschützern und Artenschützern, 
"aber eben auch den Anglern, ohne deren Besatzmaßnahmen es beispielsweise den europäischen Aal in unseren Gewässern gar nicht mehr geben würde. Insofern gilt ihnen der ausdrückliche Dank des Bundestages", 
spendeten Abgeordnete aus der LINKEN, der CDU/CSU, der SPD und der FDP Beifall. 


Die gestrige Rede von Jan Korte zum Kormoranmanagement kann auf Youtube angesehen werden: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/linksfraktion?feature=mhee#p/u/16/GjFpoPphMl0 

Protokoll der Rede von Jan Korte zum Nachlesen:
http://www.linksfraktion.de/reden/artenschutz-durchsetzen-kormoranmanagement-einfuehren/


----------



## mario aus potsdam (16. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Na Endlich bewegt sich mal was! 
Ich als hauptberuflicher Gewässerökologe bin täglich an Fließgewässern unterwegs und der Vergleich der Fischbestände vor den Kormoraneinfällen in frappierend. Nicht nur Beobachtungen sondern auch elektrische Kontrollbefischungen bestätigen das. Wo früher noch gesunde Weißfischbestände in Fließgewässern vorkamen, sind nun nur noch Wüsten vorhanden. Praktisch leere Fließgewässer. Mal ein Hecht, mal eine Plötze und mal ein Aland und das war es. Das ist das Ergebnis der letzten Fließgewässeruntersuchung (Nuthe bei Saarmund, Landkreis Potsdam-Mittelmark). Tja und was ist aus den ganzen Plötzen- und Alandschwärmen geworden die man so häufig beobachten konnte? Alle weggeputzt von den süßen, schwarzen Knopfaugen. 
Hoffentlich passiert nun mal etwas. Es wird höchste Zeit!
Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Ulli3D (16. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Kormoranmanagement, wenn es effektiv sein soll, geht nur über die Regulierung der Bestände und da sind dann die Jäger gefragt. Da das aber trotz Bundesjagdgesetz in der Regel Ländersache ist, wird das wohl in die Hose gehen. Ich hoffe zwar, dass ich Unrecht habe aber ...

So lange der Kormoran nicht unter das Jagdrecht fällt und eine geregelte Jagdzeit hat, wird sich wenig ändern. Zudem, warum soll ein Jäger seine Zeit und sein Geld in die Jagd auf ein Tier investieren, dass nicht schmeckt und auch in seinem Revier in der Regel keine Schäden verursacht?


----------



## porbeagle (17. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Mir sind beim Aufräumen einige Fisch und Fang von 1993 in die Hände gefallen da ging es schon um die Kormorane.1994 wurden zigtausend Unterschriften gesammelt und jetzt ist 2011 und wir haben immer noch die gleiche Schei...


----------



## nyster (18. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Bei uns am Teltowkanal haben die miesen Burschen den Zanderbestand auf ein Minimum "verschlungen"...


----------



## uwe rottmann (22. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Wie recht Du hast..bei uns in Wilhelmshaven genau das selbe Problem....Diese "Schwarzangler" Fressen uns die Gewässer leer.
Es wird zeit das da mal was passiert.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (25. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



nyster schrieb:


> Bei uns am Teltowkanal haben die miesen Burschen den Zanderbestand auf ein Minimum "verschlungen"...



Nicht nur am Teltowkanal, die ganze Region ist stark betroffen!
Im Treptower Park oder im nordöstlichen Teil des Seddinsees sind dieBäumevollmit dem "Vogel des Jahres" (wars 2010?).

Management ist sichereinegute Grundlage, aberin der Tatmüssen nun Taten folgen, ob nun unbedingt das Jagdgesetz geändert werden muss, da kenn ich mich nicht so aus (eher mit dem Fischreirecht) - aber welcher jäger würde denn von sich aus Kormorane jagen???

Jeder Schuss kostet!

Da muss es dann weiterführende Regelungen z.B. Abschussprämien geben.
Aber da ist dann wieder die Frage woher - vieleicht wäre es sinnvoll die aus den Mitteln zu nehmen, aus welchen sonst das Futter für die Kormorane bezahlt wird.

Über einige Jahre den Besatz und zugleich die Kormorane  |supergriStark|supergri reduzieren!:vik:


----------



## Kegelfisch (26. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Hei Gunter |wavey:
Dann sollen die Jäger aber vielleicht über Kopfprämien entschädigt werden , um Ihre Kosten wieder rein zu bekommen . Kann man ja aus der "Fischereiabgabe" finanzieren , die angeblich für den Fischbesatz der Gewässer verwendet werden soll . Bisher war das wohl eher 'ne Fütterungsaktion für den "Vogel des Jahres" ! Die Kopfprämie hat dann außerdem noch den Vorteil , daß die geschossenen Vögel nicht zum verrotten liegenbleiben und "unser" neuer Seeadler sich nicht auch , wie sein Vorgänger , durch den Verzehr vom Aas 'ne Bleivergiftung holt , wie sein Vorgänger . War letztens toll mit anzusehen , wie er vollgefressene Kormorane jagte , bis sie ihren letzten Fang auskotzten , welchen er sich dann holte . 
Schönen 1. Advent ; Uwe#:


----------



## Ossipeter (26. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Wieso schießen die Jäger mit Bleimunition auf die Kerle? Wir kaufen unseren Jägern Stahlmunition.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wieso schießen die Jäger mit Bleimunition auf die Kerle? Wir kaufen unseren Jägern Stahlmunition.



Das macht dir unter Umständem die Flinte 'n Stücke kürzer:q


----------



## gründler (27. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Das schiessen mit Blei am Wasser in nähe von Gewässern....usw.ist in vielen Ländern von der Eu...verboten worden.

Es darf nur noch mit Stahl geschossen werden,wenn man keine Stahl beschossen Flinte hat geht das aber nicht


Ausserdem selbst wenn es eine Prämie geben sollte werde ich trotzdem nicht gezielt auf Schwarze Jagen.

Zeit ist wertvoll,Munition wird immer teurer von Jahr zu Jahr, und schmecken tun se auch net.

Und da sehr sehr viele Jagdkollegen so denken wird sich auch mit ner Prämie nix ändern.

Die meisten Jäger sind Vermögend die Schei...auf die paar € und fahren lieber nach Ungarn...... zum Sauen.... ansprechen 


Versprochen. (sag ich aus Jahrzehnte langer Jagd-Hochwild Revier erfahrung).

|wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Dazu kommt noch das der Jäger die Viecher "entsorgen" muß, d.h. er darf die abgeschossenen Vögel nicht am oder im Wasser liegen lassen.
Und welcher Jäger lässt seinen Hund im Winter durch einen eiskalten See schwimmen nur um eine Kormoranleiche zu bergen?

Keiner, und das zu Recht.

Das nächste Problem: Die Viecher sind Schlau... Und halten sich meistens da auf, wo man nicht schießen kann oder darf.

Unser Vereinsgewässer liegt im Pachtbereich eines Jägers, er darf da auch schießen (Niederwild). Aber jede Anregung von mir (und anderen) diesen Jäger mal anzusprechen damit er mal zum schießen kommt, versacken irgendwo im Vorstand.
Zumal wir uns um die Entsorgung der toten Vögel kümmern und auch die Munition bezahlen würden.


----------



## Gemini (29. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Warum nimmt man sich nicht Berater aus Dänemark?

Die haben sehr erfolgreich Kormorankolonien hochgezogen und
dann auch wieder dezimiert, kennen sich also bestens mit dem 
Vogel und Bestandsmanagement aus.

Beispiel Vorso. Da waren noch vor 15 Jahren die Baumbestände der Insel 
zur Brutzeit 9/10 weiss. Heute sind 9/10 grün und man sieht nurnoch vereinzelt Baumleichen... 

Also funktioniert eine Bestandregulierung doch offensichtlich.


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Der Jäger ist keine super Idee, wird auch keiner machen, warum denn auch? 

Munition ist teuer, Zeit hat man auch nicht im Überfluss, der ist zu nichts nutze und selbst wenn, kein Jäger der noch halbwegs bei Verstand ist wird seinen Hund im Winter ins Wasser jagen um das geschossene Vieh zu holen. 

Das mit der Muni ist sowieso ein Muss für jeden der weiterhin mit Schrot in Wassernähe schießen will, gut wenn er eine Flinte hat die von 1800 stammt würd der Jäger wohl eine neue brauchen, auch die Flinten mit integriertem Choke sind evtl auch noch betroffen, sofern nicht Nitrobeschuss geeignet und einen sehr engen Choke haben, zumindest rät Browning USA davon ab.

Für die Jäger, hier steht alles wissenswerte drin:

http://www.beschussamt.eu/beschussamt/I ... endung.pdf


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> mit Schrot kommt man meiner Meinung nach kaum nah genug an die Kameraden ran. Mit einer .22Mag ginge das viel besser. Bin auch sicher, dass sich viele Jungjäger freuen würden den Job zu übernehmen, wenn die Alten die denn ließen....
> 
> Wolle



40 Meter sind mit Schrot machbar und effiktiver. Ein Schuss und das Gefiecht setzt zur Flucht an, da will ich die Jäger mit der Büchse sehen wie die das schaffen.


----------



## joerch (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

.......... warum eigentlich immer gleich 'herumrumballern'?

Wo sich die Kolonien befinden ist im allgemeinen bekannt.
Während der Brut- und Aufzuchtsaison wird für zwei bis drei Brutperioden alle
acht bis 14 Tage eine Gelegekontrolle mit Austausch der Eier gegen Attrappen
und anschließendem Rühreieressen durchgeführt - und alles wird gut.

Allein durch die regelmäßigen Störungen werden die Vögel bereits ordentlich
vergrällt und verlassen in der Regel ihre Brutplätze.

Die übrigen, die sich nicht vergrämen lassen wollen, müssen leider Gipseier ausbrüten.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Das mit dem Eier austauschen ist eine gute Idee - wenn du mir vormachst wie man

- das in einem Naturschutzgebiet;
- in 6-10m Höhe;
- über dem Wasser;

macht. Dazu sind die Bäume oftmals durch den Kot abgestorben und somit Morsch.

Die Nistbäume fällen ist auch eine gute Idee - nur bekommt man es nicht genehmigt, außer die Bäume gefährden Personen oder den Schiffsverkehr.
Trifft in einem NSG oder LSG auch nicht zu.


----------



## joerch (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das mit dem Eier austauschen ist eine gute Idee - wenn du mir vormachst wie




............ nicht erwischen lassen?!

Abgerichtete Waschbären funktionieren auch gut.
Allerdings gibt's dann auch kein Rührei!

Nein im Ernst: bißchen mehr Kreativität und vor allem keine Fragen stellen.
Wer viel fragt, kriegt auch viele Antworten.

Und unseren Gegnern müssen wir ja auch nicht immer gleich die Munition frei Haus mitliefern.
Obwohl ja gerade das freizügige Veröffentlichen von Argumenten, die gegen uns selbst
verwendet werden können, in diesem Forum üblich ist .......

Ach nochwas:
Für die Schützen unter uns, die glauben, diese Vögel könne man in der Küche nicht verwerten,
hier ein Link wo sie sich ein paar Rezepte ansehen können:
http://www.anglergesellschaft-villingen.de/images/Downloads/rezeptekormoran.pdf

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Nicht erwischen lassen... coole Idee...

Was meinst du was los ist, wenn unsereins beim Eier klauen von einem Vogelschützer beobachtet wird... Noch dazu von einem unter Naturschutz stehenden Vogel.


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Wir hatten bei uns im Verein mal einen Koch der Kormoran zubereitet hat... Sehr traniger Geschmack.


----------



## joerch (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

@asphaltmonster

........ hier im, für jeden des Lesens mächtigen, zugänglichen Forum sind
zu einem derartigem Thema Ironie und Sarkasmus angebracht!
Wirklich konstruktives geht aber selbstverständlich ausschließlich privat - 
und dann auch nur persönlich.
Dies gilt zumindest solange wir Angler, anstatt wie üblich nur aufeinander
herumhacken, endlich wieder Schulter an Schulter die Funktion als
Entscheidungsträger in 'unserer Sache' zurückerobern.

Über eine sinnvolle  'Verwertung' unserer fliegenden Kollegen können wir
uns aber gern weiter hier austauschen.

Fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## gründler (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



joerch schrieb:


> .......... warum eigentlich immer gleich 'herumrumballern'?
> 
> Wo sich die Kolonien befinden ist im allgemeinen bekannt.
> Während der Brut- und Aufzuchtsaison wird für zwei bis drei Brutperioden alle
> ...


 

Moin

Dannn sag auch bitte dazu,wenn es noch zeitig genug ist suchen sich die Alttiere durch dieses eingreifen neue Brutplätze und beginnen eine neue Brut.

Sprich sie verlassen freiwillig ihre alten Brutplätze geben die Eier auf,und fangen an andere Stelle neu an.

Daher muss beim Eierklau ein Zeitfenster eingehalten werden,dieses sollte wenn möglich kurz vorm Schlupf liegen,um Alttieren keine neue Chance zum Brüten zu geben.

#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

@jörch: das war Ironie??? Für mich hat sich das wie blanker Ernst gelesen....


----------



## Zoddl (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



joerch schrieb:


> Über eine sinnvolle  'Verwertung' unserer fliegenden Kollegen können wir uns aber gern weiter hier austauschen.


Wie wird denn ein geschossener Kormoran eigentlich "verwertungstechnisch" eingestuft? Verwertbar? Oder doch schon Sondermüll, weil er als Fischfresser ja eventuell nen klitze-klitze-kleines bisschen schadstoffbelastet sein könnte?

Wegschmeissen muss man das Geviech ja nicht unbedingt. Wären da Zoos/Tiergärten nicht dankbare Abnehmer für? Über altes Brot und "überfälliges" Gemüse vom Discounter freuen die sich ja auch... nur ist da kein Fleisch drin.

Und bei nem Tierfuttermittelproduzenten könnte man ja auch mal anklingeln, ob die Interesse an ner neuen Whiskas Special Edition hätten. Quasi Geflügel und Fisch als 2in1? Brauchts nur noch eine Idee für die Infrastruktur dazu.

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## joerch (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

@asphaltmonster
Das Thema ist ernst genug - um es ironisch zu betrachten.......


@Zoddl:
Wenn Dir denn eine 'Verwertung' unbedingt notwendig erscheint,
mir reicht dafür ein Klappspaten.


Grüßchen!


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



> Wegschmeissen muss man das Geviech ja nicht unbedingt. Wären da  Zoos/Tiergärten nicht dankbare Abnehmer für? Über altes Brot und  "überfälliges" Gemüse vom Discounter freuen die sich ja auch... iss nur  da kein Fleisch drin.


Die nehmen in Zoos,wenn überhaupt, nur von zuverlässigen Lieferanten
altes Brot an (Großbäckereien).
Von wegen altes Gemüse/Obst, was dort verfüttert wird entspricht der auch für Menschlichen Genuss angesetzten Qualität!
Und ein paar Kormorane unbekannter Herkunft und zudem noch "Schrotbelastet" werden die niemals an ihre Tiere verfüttern.
Genau so nehmen die von irgendwelchen Anglern keine Fische an, da die Gefahr viel zu groß ist, dass sich noch irgendwo Haken darin befinden.
Für solche Experimente sind denen ihre Tiere zu kostbar!
Wer sagt überhaupt, dass damit eine sinnvolle Verwendung stattfinden muss, man kann
nicht alles aus irgendwelchen Angelprüfungen übernehmen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Zoddl (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

@Taxidermist
Die sinnvolle Verwendung muss doch *nicht* zwingend stattfinden.

Es wäre aber nicht unvorteilhaft, wenn der Kormoran zumindest für etwas zu gebrauchen wäre, das als Anreiz zum bejagen herhalten könnte.
Zoo war da jetzt auch nicht der geeignetste Vorschlag...


----------



## joerch (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Es wäre aber nicht unvorteilhaft, wenn der Kormoran zumindest für etwas zu gebrauchen wäre, das als Anreiz zum bejagen herhalten könnte.




........... etliche der Federn eignen sich bestens zum Binden von Naßfliegen.
Das sollte fürs Erste Anreiz genug sein!

Auch erfüllen sie so wenigstens einen ausgesprochen sinnvollen Zweck:
Nämlich genau den Fisch zu fangen, der vom edlen Federspender nun nicht
mehr verspeist werden konnte.

:q


----------



## Namenloser (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Sie bestimmung für diesen Vogel da fällt mir ein das früher Tauben schießen ne olympische Diszeplin war da bräuchte man doch nur das Ziel abwandeln und fretig.


----------



## geomujo (25. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



mario aus potsdam schrieb:


> Na Endlich bewegt sich mal was!
> Ich als hauptberuflicher Gewässerökologe bin täglich an Fließgewässern unterwegs und der Vergleich der Fischbestände vor den Kormoraneinfällen in frappierend. Nicht nur Beobachtungen sondern auch elektrische Kontrollbefischungen bestätigen das. Wo früher noch gesunde Weißfischbestände in Fließgewässern vorkamen, sind nun nur noch Wüsten vorhanden. Praktisch leere Fließgewässer. Mal ein Hecht, mal eine Plötze und mal ein Aland und das war es. Das ist das Ergebnis der letzten Fließgewässeruntersuchung (Nuthe bei Saarmund, Landkreis Potsdam-Mittelmark). Tja und was ist aus den ganzen Plötzen- und Alandschwärmen geworden die man so häufig beobachten konnte? Alle weggeputzt von den süßen, schwarzen Knopfaugen.
> Hoffentlich passiert nun mal etwas. Es wird höchste Zeit!
> Viele Grüße
> Mario



Und wie siehts 5 Jahre später aus?!
Die Nuthe zumindest im südlichen Potsdam ist seit mind 2015 voll mit Plötzen und Barschen. Habe auch gehört, dass auch die ein oder andere Forelle ihren Weg über den Wehr bis nach Potsdam findet.

Auch wenn der Kormoran mal in einer konstatierten Aktion im Schwarm über die Wasserbewohner herfällt scheint das doch nicht von Nachhaltigkeit für den Bestand der Arten im Gewässer geprägt zusein.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und wie siehts 5 Jahre später aus?!
> *Die Nuthe zumindest im südlichen Potsdam ist seit mind 2015 voll mit Plötzen und Barschen*. Habe auch gehört, dass auch die ein oder andere Forelle ihren Weg über den Wehr bis nach Potsdam findet.
> 
> Auch wenn der Kormoran mal in einer konstatierten Aktion im Schwarm über die Wasserbewohner herfällt scheint das doch nicht von Nachhaltigkeit für den Bestand der Arten im Gewässer geprägt zusein.



Zitat von *mario aus potsdam* 

 
_Na Endlich bewegt sich mal was! 
Ich als hauptberuflicher Gewässerökologe bin täglich an Fließgewässern unterwegs und der Vergleich der Fischbestände vor den Kormoraneinfällen in frappierend. Nicht nur Beobachtungen sondern auch elektrische Kontrollbefischungen bestätigen das. Wo früher noch gesunde Weißfischbestände in Fließgewässern vorkamen, sind nun nur noch Wüsten vorhanden. *Praktisch leere Fließgewässer. Mal ein Hecht, mal eine Plötze und mal ein Aland und das war es.* Das ist das Ergebnis der letzten Fließgewässeruntersuchung (Nuthe bei Saarmund, Landkreis Potsdam-Mittelmark). Tja und was ist aus den ganzen Plötzen- und Alandschwärmen geworden die man so häufig beobachten konnte? Alle weggeputzt von den süßen, schwarzen Knopfaugen. 
Hoffentlich passiert nun mal etwas. Es wird höchste Zeit!
Viele Grüße
Mario_

_Merkt Ihr den Wiederspruch?_
_Ich denke Er ist zeitlichen Erlebnissen geschuldet, wer die Fischbestände vor dem Erscheinen des Kormoran nicht kannte, für den gelten andere Vorstellungen von viel Fisch._

_In meiner Region sind (Bremer Umland) sind die Gewässer seitdem eher flächendeckend fischleer._
_Es ist viel weniger Fisch in den Gewässern, wie vor dem Kormoran._
_Wobei die Fangzahlen je nach Art um 50% - über 90 % oder einbrachen._
_Einige Arten scheinen Regional gar ganz erloschen zu sein._

_Der Aal liegt da voll im Trend und verlegte seine Aktivitäten voll in die Nacht, wobei auch tagaktive Fische vermehrt erst Nachts die Deckung verlassen und auf Futtersuche gehen. Besatz mit Jungfischen, im Sinne der Guten Bewirtschaftung, ist nun eher sinnlos weil sie halt bald gefressen werden. Man lehrt es halt das das gut sei, aber es ist praktisch, oft gar nicht mehr vertretbar._
_Da kann man tausende K2 oder S2 besetzen, es ist nicht planbar was davon noch überbleibt._
_Zu oft bleibt fast gar nichts über, wenn man den Kormoran als Zugvogel im Winter nicht einbezieht._
_Also in der Zeit, wo die Fische eben fast keine Versteckmöglichkeit im dann klarem Wasser finden und sich verzweifelt dichtgedrängt in Verstecken stapeln._
_Also weicht man auf Besatz im Frühjahr aus, wobei das die Gefahr von erkrankten Fischen sicher erhöht, denn die wurden den Winter über ja eher in hoher Dichte überwacht gehältert._
_Bitter  wird es wenn man bestehende Probleme mit Besatz versucht auszugleichen._
_Die ganzen Wiederansiedlungsprojekte werden so zusätzlich erheblich erschwert. Wobei gleichzeitig die Auswirkungen von Querbauten verstärkt werden, wenn die sich dort stauenden Fische zu Vogelfutter werden._


_Nebenbei können sich nun Grundeln in den eher Fischfreien Gewässern viel schneller ausbreiten._

_Anzumerken ist vielleicht das  Angelteiche und P&T Vorstellungen da viel weniger drunter leiden. _


_Wir werden sehen ob der Bundestag da wirklich etwas umsetzt....es wäre in vieler Hinsicht wünschenswert._
_Wobei ich denke, es wird laufen wie oft..._
_Man beschließt etwas, was dann aber in der Umsetzung stecken bleibt._
_Es reicht nicht etwas nur zu beschließen, man muss es auch wollen und dann umsetzen._

_Und ich habe schon lange nicht mehr das Gefühl, das die Politik etwas wie bessere Fischbestände versucht auch durch zu setzen._
_Sie bedient vermehrt Wünsche von möglichst vielen Wählern und seien sie noch so gegensätzlich._
_Hüh + Hot = Stillstand._


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Vorabinfo:
Am Montag mehr zum Kormoran aus Niedersachsen - vom guten Verband da...


----------



## Nidderauer (26. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> _Wir werden sehen ob der Bundestag da wirklich etwas umsetzt....es wäre in vieler Hinsicht wünschenswert._
> _Wobei ich denke, es wird laufen wie oft..._
> _Man beschließt etwas, was dann aber in der Umsetzung stecken bleibt._
> _Es reicht nicht etwas nur zu beschließen, man muss es auch wollen und dann umsetzen._



Hallo Bernd,

Du hast sicher nicht gesehen, dass der Thread bereits in 2011 eröffnet wurde.... 

Ich dachte auch erst, wow, endlich passiert was, aber im Grunde genommen ist nix passiert.

Die Situation der fischleeren Gewässer hat sich jedenfalls nicht verbessert. 

Undenkbar, wenn man vor 25 Jahren am Main oder an einem anderen Gewässer zum Stippen gewesen wäre und trotz Anfüttern stundenlang auf einen Biß hätte warten müssen. Da war der Kescher innerhalb von wenigen Stunden so voll mit Rotaugen und Brassen, dass man den kaum noch aus dem Wasser heben konnte. 

Ob der Kormoran da alleinige Ursache ist, ist schwer zu sagen. Der Aal beispielsweise hielt sich in den großen Flüssen ja dort auf, wo sich die Grundel jetzt vorrangig aufhält, nämlich in der Steinpackung.

Dass der Kormoran dort die Aale rausgepopelt hat, aber jetzt an die Grundel nicht rankommen soll, ist auch nicht ganz plausibel. Die Grundel hat halt auch ein geringeres Sauerstoffbedürfnis, als viele andere Fischarten. Vielleicht ist auch das einer der Hauptgründe für ihren Vormarsch.

Der Wolga-Zander soll ja auch ein geringeres Sauerstoffbedürfnis haben, als unser Zander. Und der soll schon die Donau bis Wien gekommen sein, wenn man jüngste Fangmeldungen in der Presse verfolgt. Mir solls recht sein, hauptsache überhaupt Fisch, den man beangeln kann.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> ...Undenkbar, wenn man vor 25 Jahren am Main oder an einem anderen Gewässer zum Stippen gewesen wäre und trotz Anfüttern stundenlang auf einen Biß hätte warten müssen. Da war der Kescher innerhalb von wenigen Stunden so voll mit Rotaugen und Brassen, dass man den kaum noch aus dem Wasser heben konnte.
> 
> Ob der Kormoran da alleinige Ursache ist, ist schwer zu sagen....



Das ist sogar recht einfach zu sagen, denn wenn man es irgendwann geschafft hat die Realität wieder auf die Füße zu stellen, erkennt man vielleicht, daß das Eine durchaus mit dem Anderen korrelieren kann... #h


----------



## Nidderauer (27. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Die Weißfische hat nur kaum einer mitgenommen damals, um das mal ein wenig zu relativieren . Zander und Barsch waren auch damals schon deutlich beliebter.

 Ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt kam dann aber trotzdem nicht mehr genug Nachwuchs hoch und die Alten starben weg. Die Löcher in den Alterspyramiden bei Fischen zwischen 20-30 cm heutzutage sind ja nun auch nicht wirklich ein Geheimnis. Und die Riesenschwärme Ukeleis, an denen sich die Rapfen auf spektakuläre Art und Weise bedienten, sind ebenfalls massiv zusammengeschrumpft. 

 Das ist die Realität, wie sie vor 25 Jahren war und wie sie heute ist. Welche davon möchtest du denn auf die Füße stellen? 

 Es gibt an vielen Gewässern heutzutage ja auch nicht mehr Kormorane, als vor 25 Jahren. Das liegt aber einfach daran, dass da kaum noch Fische drin sind und sich die Tauchgänge nicht mehr lohnen. 

 Verlierer sind neben den Anglern und Fischern und auch den Kormoranen, die da selbst kaum noch was erbeuten: Fischreiher, Eisvögel, Seeadler, Fischotter,.......

 Das hat sich also richtig gelohnt, dem Geschehen zugunsten einer einzelnen Art freien Lauf zu lassen. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

Ich denke, man kann sich jegliches Philosophieren über die Schäden durch Setzkescherverwendung, so sie nicht optimal (waagerecht und mehrere Meter lang) ist, sparen - alles seit geraumer Zeit erforscht und somit aktueller Wissensstand.

Die Rapfen haben anscheinend ebenfalls ganze Arbeit geleistet und werden sich nun wieder weniger spektakulären Jagdmethoden zuwenden. Auch wird sich ihr Bestand ggf. reduzieren, bzw. dem nicht mehr so üppig vorhandenen Nahrungsangebot anpassen.

Gleiches sollte man übrigens dem Kormoran(bestand) unterstellen, der dem Fisch gegenüber zwar über den unbestreitbaren Vorteil des Fliegens verfügt, jedoch auch nur soviel Nachwuchs produzieren kann, wie sich durch die erbeutete Fischmenge aufziehen läßt.

Wer große Kormoranpopulationen und gleichzeitig drastisch eingebrochene Fischbestände beschreibt, unterstellt den Vögeln nämlich, daß sie allein von Luft und Liebe leben.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> Du hast sicher nicht gesehen, dass der Thread bereits in 2011 eröffnet wurde....
> 
> ...




#q Habe ich tatsächlich nicht gesehen:q, na dann passte ja meine Vermutung das nichts umgesetzt wird nachweislich.:m

 Oh, das die Schwarzmundgrundel keine höheren Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität hat, mag ich so nicht stehen lassen.
 Hechte, Quappen und viele andere stellten sich im Aquarium als genügsamer heraus.
 Oft ist schon das hältern gar nicht so leicht.
 Die Grundeln sind Flussfische die vielleicht auch Seen besiedeln können, aber ich denke nicht das sie so hart im Nehmen sind das sie die verschlammten Altarme besiedeln werden.

 Was den Aal betrifft, ich denke der Kormoran ist so wie der Angler auch eher bereit für einen Fettreichen (energiereichen) Fisch einen Mehraufwand zu betreiben.
 Energiereiche Kost, wird halt als lecker empfunden.
 Ich sehe die Vögel ungewöhnlich oft mit Aalen oder Neunaugen ringen, auch wenn es Grundeln genug gäbe.

 Ist halt wie bei den Anglern, auch Vögel werden Vorlieben haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundestag hat Kormoranmanagement beschlossen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322286


----------

